# farbige Gegelichtreflektionen (Blendeffekte)



## christoph_g (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar kein extremer Neuling mehr in Sachen Photoshop, aber eine Sache bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin, troz unzählicher verschiedener versuchen mit Filter oder Blendeffekten. Und zwar möchte ich eine Gegenlichreflektion erstellen, wie sie auf folgendem Bild zu sehen ist:

http://www.landschaftspark.de/de/service/download/01.html

Ich meine die Sternförmigen strahlen die von den farbigen Lamoen ausgehen. In weiß geht so etwas ja noch recht gut dem Blendeffekten aus den Photoshop eigenen Filtern, aber ich bekomme es beim besten willen nicht fabig und nicht so ordentlich hin.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, danke schon mal für eure Hilfe....

MfG
Christoph


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde das mit einem Sternpinsel nachahmen.


Alex


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. November 2006)

*Starlight - express -*

Also,

das kriegst Du z. B. so hin:

- Neue Datei anlegen, mit schwarzem Hintergrund.

- Eine Senkrechte Linie zeichnen. In Weiß, nur einen oder zwei Pixel breit.

- Dann >Filter >Weichzeichnungsfilter >Bewegungsunschärfe.
  Den stellst Du in senkrechter Richtung und pegelst ein, wie lang die Strahlen werden.

- Und jetzt der Clou: Du dublizierst die Ebene [Strg-J] und stellst Deine Ebenenkopie auf den Modus: "Negativ/Umgekehrt Multiplizieren"

- Danach kommt >Bearbeiten >Transformiern >Drehen (ggf. vorher mit [Strg-A] alles auswählen.

- Du drehst Deine Stahlen in einem beliebigen Winkel.

- Das Dublizieren und Drehen der Ebenene wiederholst Du, bis Dein Stern fertig ist.

- Danach alles auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren und dann einkopieren ins neue Bild.

- Wenn Du jetzt den Ebenenmodus wieder auf "Negativ/Umgekehrt Multiplizieren" stellst, kannst Du Dein Sternchen grad so platzieren, wie's Dir passt.


----------

